# boots too big



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

A boot that actually fits properly. Go try on some boots and read their description.


----------



## wojcio999 (Feb 13, 2015)

I've read good reviews about nike sb kaiju, hthem.how does a boot should fit at a store? Since they loosen up after a while


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Well Nikes pack out a bit if you ride hard. They should fit snug but comfortable, no or minimal heel lift and touching the tip of your toe but not crushing it. They will break in after a few seasons and fit even better.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't focus on reviews of comfort or how a boot is attractive. The most important thing is a happy foot and the response you want.


----------



## wojcio999 (Feb 13, 2015)

Are they worth 360$ or there are other boots just as good for lower price?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

wojcio999 said:


> I bought DC scout boa not too long ago size 12, normal shoes I wear size 11


There's your problem. Get some size 11 Boots, possibly even 10.5 as you want them snug. Measure the length of your foot in cm by placing your heel against a wall, and marking the longest point of your front toes. Post it up or look online and that will let you know what size boot to go for.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

There are plenty of really good boots out with sweet tech. I have Vapens and Ites and I love them both and got them on sale. But I also have K2 and Burton boots. Its all about how a boot fits. K2,Burton,Nike,DC,Ride,Solamon.etc The more you try on the better your chances of finding the boot meant for you.


----------



## wojcio999 (Feb 13, 2015)

Phedder said:


> There's your problem. Get some size 11 Boots, possibly even 10.5 as you want them snug. Measure the length of your foot in cm by placing your heel against a wall, and marking the longest point of your front toes. Post it up or look online and that will let you know what size boot to go for.


27.5 centimeters


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

wojcio999 said:


> 27.5 centimeters


I'm 27.8cm. Started out in 11s for learning which worked okay. Went to 10.5s which felt better, snug but comfortable, and now I'm trying to work my way into some 10s which is a challenge but should get there once properly moulded/packed out. A 27.5 is actually a 9.5, I'd suggest that or a 10, certainly nothing bigger than a 10.5. If you can try on as many as you can in store to see which is the most comfortable and provides you the most support, you don't want heel lift. Stick with the flex and budget you want to be working with, and try them all. You want your toes brushing the ends of the boot when standing straight, and to release pressure when you bend your knees forward in a snowboard stance. 

A 9.5 might take some work to get into with a good boot fitter, but a 10 should feel pretty good and still perform a hell of a lot better than the 12s you were in!


----------



## wojcio999 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys what are your favorite boots? And I like responsive and easy holding edge boots so should I go with stiff? On a rating soft to very stiff


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Bro,

27.5 (9.5) in a size 12 boot (which is 30.0) lets us know that your boot is 2.5 sizes to large (assuming the boot was built to spec). You can confirm this by removing the insert from the boot liner, standing on it (barefoot please) with your heel back in the recess, and snapping a photo down at your foot. We will have a look and confirm what is going on in there. 

You can use this same method in a store to get a rough idea about fit. In a perfect fit you are looking to have your foot overhanging the insert by 1 cm (.5 on the toe side, .5 on the heel side). That overhang will assure that your toe and heel have firm pressure into the compliant liner materials.

STOKED!


----------



## wojcio999 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks guys, now I know for sure my boots are too big the insert is about 2cm longer than my foor, what kind of flex should I get? I like riding on powder, I'm not really a park guy, I just basically go all-mountain so I'm guessing stiff? On a rating soft - very stiff


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

wojcio999 said:


> Thanks guys, now I know for sure my boots are too big the insert is about 2cm longer than my foor, what kind of flex should I get? I like riding on powder, I'm not really a park guy, I just basically go all-mountain so I'm guessing stiff? On a rating soft - very stiff


Hi bro,

Yes that confirms that your boot is 2.5 to 3 full sizes too large. Getting the correct size will answer most of your boot concerns. Boot flex is mostly personal preference. There is no industry wide boot flex rating scale. Because all mountain and pow are your goal something in the mid to mid stiff range would be a great starting point. Really stiff boots have their place but can be overly restrictive for many.


----------

